# My opinion on Ryobi 2200



## cino72 (Dec 27, 2015)

So I got a great deal on a 2200 watt version from HD. Its a Model # RYI2200 inverter style. I just wanted to share some thoughts about it.

1: it started within 2 or 3 easy pulls. (restart was 1 pull)

2: I ran it for about an hour. I connected a 1hp air compressor and a dehumidifier (just what was in reach) to see how it handled the load. I am sure that when both compressors were running it was close to max but it handled the load fine. 

3: the sound levels were very acceptable. My buddy has eu2000 and i cant tell much difference if any. and yes i was surprised 

4: fit and finish is OK. everything is pretty tight and seems well constructed the only issue i had was the suitcase style pull out handle has a rattle. I fixed it easily but it rattled pretty loud before i fixed it. 

5: longevity "who knows" but I could buy 2.5 of these for the same cost has the higher end generators with comparable output.

6: I like the idea of parallel connections on the smaller generators. I have been reading up on it with many resources from the internet. It looks like 80% of them use the same method to pull this off. The Honda cable fits my gen fine. My OPINION is if you had 2 different brands that have the same output wattage you could connect them together without a problem. youtube it google it for your self don't try it because i said I THINK it will work. there is a lot more to load balancing so read up on your own

last but not least I am not comparing this generator to a Honda or Yamaha or any other brand but it looks like the gap from low end compared to the top end generator is closing fast. maybe that's why the eu2000 is only 899 now. I will try to do actual test with volt meter and db meter when I have time. 
what bugs me about most of them why cant they put a petcock, fuel gauge, make it easier to maintain them, ect ect is a 5 dollar petcock going to jack the price of manufacturing up that much? where is the value added
enough rant. 
anyway if you have any questions about it I will try to answer them but I am no expert


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

No comment on the Ryobi, however will take a stab at your comment about "What bugs me....." There was a time that lawn and garden tractors had a drain for the transmission to make changing fluid easy. that's an aboloute necessity with a hydro to prolong it's life. It was decided that a "beverage holder" was a critical selling point on these machines. To maintain the price point, something had to go, the transmission drain plug. Urban Myth? Perhaps, but I've read that on too many lawn and garden, small engine forum, etc. sites, not to give it some credence.

Personally, can see the corporate types deciding that if the trans was fried after a couple of years, we'd buy new ones, plus the added draw of the "beverage holder," was a win-win.


----------



## cino72 (Dec 27, 2015)

sadly that would not surprise me at all.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

We had one in 2013 and ended up getting a refund from Home Depot in less than 6 months. It was used at the drag strip to run two fans and a few lights in the trailer, and a batt charger on the car between runs. After 4-5 race days, the recoil starter failed to recoil...and no, we weren't yanking the cord all the way to end of travel.

It was still under warranty so it went back to Home Depot. After 3 weeks I dropped in to check on it...found it sitting on the workbench partially disassembled with the front panel unbolted and hanging by the wires. The repair guy said the recoil starter bolts had come loose, and a new recoil starter mechanism was on the way. 

After another 2 weeks I called the store, they said it was running but not making power. Wonder why...after leaving the front panel hanging by the wires? Needed to go back to Ryobi. After some debate, the store manager refunded the purchase price.

We shopped Craigslist and got a used EU2000i, no problems the rest of the 2013 season, and all of 2014 & 2015 seasons. I really wanted to like the Ryobi, nice visible fuel filter, rubber flap covering the outlets, etc. Junk.


----------

